# Démarrer mon application sans XCode



## Franky Boy (3 Août 2006)

Salut,
Je suis vraiment d&#233;butant avec XCode et je voudrais savoir comment faire d&#233;marrer mon application sans XCode et avec une ic&#244;ne un peu plus originale que l'ic&#244;ne app de Apple.

Oh et en passant, je me demandais, comment pouvez-vous en savoir autant sur la programmation?
Est-ce que je suis le seul adolescent de 14 ans ici? Parce que je commence &#224; &#234;tre d&#233;courag&#233;, car je pensais que j'en savais beaucoup sur les ordinateurs pour mon &#226;ge mais l&#224; en voyant ce que vous &#234;tes capables de faire je ne me trouve un peu poche. 

Alors ce serait tr&#232;s sympathique de votre part de me dire s'il y a beaucoup d'adolescents de 14 ans qui s'initient &#224; la programmation en apprenant sur le tas dans les divers tutoriels qu'on peut trouver sur le web.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment débutant avec XCode et je voudrais savoir comment faire démarrer mon application sans XCode et avec une icône un peu plus originale que l'icône app de Apple.


Tu la compiles en mode "Deployment" et non "Development".


> Oh et en passant, je me demandais, comment pouvez-vous en savoir autant sur la programmation?
> Est-ce que je suis le seul adolescent de 14 ans ici? Parce que je commence à être découragé, car je pensais que j'en savais beaucoup sur les ordinateurs pour mon âge mais là en voyant ce que vous êtes capables de faire je ne me trouve un peu poche.


Tu es le cas typique de l'ado qui croie tout savoir  
La programmation peut s'apprendre en quelques semaines, mais il faut des années de pratique pour maîtriser toutes les technologies qui en découle. 
Déjà je doute que tu saches comment fonctionne en ordinateur et en particulier un micro-processeur. C'est pourtant une étape essentielle pour comprendre ce que l'on fait quand on alloue de la mémoire pour une variable, quand on compile et on linke un programme pour en faire une application autonome.
Mais rassures toi, tu as encore le temps d'apprendre. Fais le juste en ton rythme, en partant de la base, sans brûler les étapes. L'informatique, c'est simple à condition de commencer par le début, ce n'est après tout qu'une histoire de 0 et de 1  Donc pas de projet de Quake pour commencer, ni même d'application graphique mais un bête programme qui marche en ligne de commande. Profites en par la même occasion pour apprendre à maîtriser le terminal et Unix, ça peut servir.


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Tu la compiles en mode "Deployment" et non "Development".
> 
> Tu es le cas typique de l'ado qui croie tout savoir
> La programmation peut s'apprendre en quelques semaines, mais il faut des ann&#233;es de pratique pour ma&#238;triser toutes les technologies qui en d&#233;coule.
> ...


 le casse pas trop , commence par faire un peu de C avec la Base BSD de ton OSX
cela te permettra de comprendre ( proc, memory, process , device , kernel, driver )

man 2  ioctl 
man 3  sysctl

joue avec &#231;a avant d'ouvrir xcode est apprend &#224; faire de simple makefile

http://www.april.org/groupes/doc/make/make-3.html

cela te permettra de comprendre un compilateur , les drapeaux , ld  les  shared objects

http://grungie.code511.com/C/lesson2_fr.html

http://www.cplusnul.com

[BE NERD OR DIE]
PS : Si tu as une soeur plus ag&#233;e,  jolie,  on peut te donner plus d'indications
 
[/BE NERD OR DIE]

PS :_Alors ce serait tr&#232;s sympathique de votre part de me dire s'il y a beaucoup d'adolescents de 14 ans qui s'initient &#224; la programmation en apprenant sur le tas dans les divers tutoriels qu'on peut trouver sur le web.

_j'ai appris comme &#231;a mais il n'y avait de de web &#224; l'&#233;poque


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2006)

j'ai aujourd'hui 17 ans, mais j'ai commencer &#224; coder en HTML &#224; 12 ans, j'ai aussi fait du script shell (sous cygwin &#224; l'&#233;poque) puis en PHP / MySQL vers 13/14 ans.
Depuis je fais un peu de C, du Perl, AppleScript...

Sinon, tu peux suivre les conseil de tatouille &#224; l'aveugle, je suis toujours d'accord avec ce qu'il dit (quand c'est d&#233;chiffrable je veux dire... ) et en g&#233;n&#233;rale c'est int&#233;ressant


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Août 2006)

Merci tout le monde.
Vous avez raison, je me suis peut-être sur-estimé.
Par contre Tatouille, j'ai rien compris à ton affaire de C en BSD.
Je sais ce que c'est du C mais j'avais jamais entendu avec une base en BSD.
Et s'il te plaît, pourrais-tu me refiler quelques tutoriaux?
Merci


----------



## Zeusviper (3 Août 2006)

Bonjour, perso j'ai 24ans et en &#233;cole d'ing&#233;nieur en info (enseirb).
je me suis &#233;clat&#233; avec le basic dans ma jeunesse (10ans et qq) sur un amstrad et ca m'est bien rest&#233;!

php et cie appris de moi meme comme tt le monde ou presque! et des tonnes de langages et truc divers sur l'info vu en cours! et pourtant j'ai aussi l'impression de ne rien connaitre! :rateau:  Il faut des ann&#233;es pour vraiment savoir de quoi on parle et maitriser le sujet alors quand en plus il y a tant de sujets diff&#233;rents!

et j'apprend la prog mac pour le fun! (2 projets en cours d'ailleurs qui vont me faire poser des questions bientot! (en gros : copie de fichier et partage smb/afp))





			
				truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu peux suivre les conseil de tatouille &#224; l'aveugle, je suis toujours d'accord avec ce qu'il dit (quand c'est d&#233;chiffrable je veux dire... ) et en g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est int&#233;ressant


 +1! 
sauf que perso je trouve que se taper des ioctl et sysctl en initiation c loin d'etre une bonne id&#233;e!! a par si on veut etre d&#233;gout&#233;! 
helloworld et cie c plus convivial quand meme! mais par contre tout a fait d'accord pour connaitre les makefile avant d'utiliser xcode.

aussi le site commentcamarche est assez complet et donne pas mal d'id&#233;e de comment ca marche!

bon courage et bonne prog!


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde.
> Vous avez raison, je me suis peut-&#234;tre sur-estim&#233;.
> Par contre Tatouille, j'ai rien compris &#224; ton affaire de C en BSD.
> Je sais ce que c'est du C mais j'avais jamais entendu avec une base en BSD.
> ...


Berkeley Software Distribution c'est l'h&#233;riatge unix de ton osx ( AT&T -> relachement des sources ds le domaine public -> Berkeley University unix research group)

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/opensources/book/kirkmck.html

http://people.freebsd.org/~jkh/

qui est actuellement l'ing&#233;gnieur de tete Darwin ( base de OSX) chez Apple
si tu fais de l'irc tu peux souvant me trouv&#233; ici

irc://efnet.xs4all.nl/#dragonflybsd
irc://efnet.xs4all.nl/#freebsd
irc://efnet.xs4all.nl/#appleinsider

fait pas de connerie sinon je te kick  (#channel humour required )

sinon fouille ds mon bordelo tu trouveras des trucs en bas ds la signature

et sysctl et ioctl c'est simple j'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; d&#233;gout&#233; j'ai tout de suite trouv&#233; &#231;a super interressant 
et ca permet de faire plein de trucs une fois que tu as compris


sinon l&#224; la boule bleue l&#224; en bas &#224; gauche , faut cliquer si si 

bon c'est quoi le numero de ta soeur 
+ on est vieux  + on est con


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Août 2006)

Resalut,
Ce que je m'apprête à vous dire est presque gênant.
Comment on fait pour compiler en mode deployment?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

ce ne sont que des preconfigs 

par exemple en mode debug les flags d'optimisations passés à gcc lui indique
de garder les symboles de debug dans la table et l'index de l'archive mach-o 
(ou elf sur d'autre systeme)

avant d'utiliser xcode apprend gcc


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Août 2006)

Alors Tatouille tu me conseilles GCC pour apprendre?
Mais de toute façon, j'ai juste pris XCode pour faire une petite gogosse qui sert à rien.
Mais d'accord je vais me mettre au GCC.
Merci


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2006)

xcode est un IDE d'interface 
regarde les logs quand tu build depuis xcode


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Août 2006)

OK mais vous n'avez pas répondu à ma première question.
Comment je fais pour que l'icône de mon application ne soit pas l'icône par défaut de Apple.
Et quand j'ouvre mon application, je vais dans 'À propos de Highplay' (Highplay c'est le nom de mon application) comment je fais pour marquer le nom de ma compagnie au lieu de MyCompagnieName.
Et une autre question, je sais que le sujet a déjà été abordé plusieurs fois mais je n'ai jamais eu une réponse fixe, et je ne veux qu'une seule réponse. Quel langage apprendre en premier.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Août 2006)

OK tout le monde, j'ai trouvé pour le MyCompagnieName.
Mais je cherche encore pour l'icône.
Merci.:love:


----------



## mpergand (3 Août 2006)

Salut le djeunz  

Avant de te prodiguer mes conseils, je vais un peu te résumer mon parcours:

- C avec Megamax (compilation par shell) sur Atari ST
- C avec LaserC, IDE entièrement graphique, compilation en ram super rapide, d'où son nom, toujours sur Atari ST
- Passage sur Atari Falcon mais mon LaserC marche plus  Je décide donc de faire propre IDE : editeur + ram disque intégré (assembleur) + mini ligne de commande + editeur de ressources. Cool !

Puis sur Mac passage au C++ et enfin à Java :love: 

Voilà maintenant mes conseils:

D'abord au sujet de la prose de tatouille: perso, j'ai la clef de décodage  

Sérieusement je te conseille Java. 
Ton but c'est de t'amuser non ? Et Java est vraiment excellent pour apprendre à programmer. Dans Xcode tu crées un projet Coco-Java Application et c'est parti.

Pour le C, j'ai rien contre, c'est très puissant, mais si tu veux planter ton appli toute les 30s avec SIGBUS error :afraid: , pas de problème, mais tu te démerdes pour trouver la cause de l'erreur tout seul  

Après t'as ObjectiveC, perso ça j'aime pas, mais ça marche bien et pas trop difficile en apprendre, mais ça plante comme le C.


Pour personnaliser l'icône de ton appli, dans Xcode, dans groups & files à gauche, tu double-cliques sur target->LeNomDeTonAppli, dans le fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu vas dans l'onglet properties, là tu as un champ de texte Icon File que tu dois remplir avec le nom du fichier de cette icône. Naturellement, il faut que tu ajoutes ce fichier à ton projet en faisant un clic-droit sur le nom de ton projet et Add->Existing files...

A plus


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2006)

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/CoreFoundation/Conceptual/CFBundles/Concepts/BundleAnatomy.html

le C ca plante quand on fait n'importe quoi  je le reconnais c'est plus exigeant comme le cpp
mais apres tu es tranquille pour apprendre n'importe quel language en peu de temps
cela t'apporte une aisance pour plus tard

et la mpergand tu ne peux pas dire le contraire  perso j'&#233;tais un amigamiste

vous avez pas connus &#231;a les jeunes pro-amiga / pro-atari


----------



## Franky Boy (4 Août 2006)

Merci Zeusviper.
Je pense que je vais me mettre au java car c'est multi-plateforme et, dis moi si je me trompe, mais c'est un langage moins compliqué que le C ou le C++.
Merci pour tous vos conseils.


----------



## Franky Boy (4 Août 2006)

Hey Zeusviper,
Dans quel format doivent être les icones.
Est-ce que c'est ".png"?


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais me mettre au java car c'est multi-plateforme et, dis moi si je me trompe, mais c'est un langage moins compliqué que le C ou le C++.


La gestion de la mémoire est masquée à l'utilisateur ce qui lui enlève une épine du pied.
Sinon le C n'est pas si compliqué que cela, le C++ est plus vicieux : il faut apprendre le langage mais aussi la bonne façon de l'utiliser. Et là c'est un point qu'on retrouve avec le Java : il y a la programmation objets et la bonne programmation objets. Mais ça sera pour plus tard, commence déjà par les bases.

Le petit soucis avec le Java est qu'il existe de très bon environnements de développement (NetBeans, Eclipse mais surtout IntelliJ) ce qui pousse les débutants à totalement ignorer les commandes en ligne. Ce n'est pas la bonne méthode pour s'initier, commence par de petits programmes compilés dans un terminal pour comprendre ce que tu fais, et seulement ensuite utilise une IDE.


----------



## Tarul (4 Août 2006)

ce nom est configurer dans un fichier plist localis&#233;.

pour l'icone, tu glisse l'icone donne dans le dossier ressource du projet.

puis tu vas dans le menu projet->edit target->l&#224; tu le champs icone. et voil&#224; normalement c'est bon a la prochaine compile cela fonctionnera.

www.projectomega.org
www.objective-cocoa.org sont de bons sites froncophones, mais rien vaut apr&#232;s les site am&#233;ricain et la doc d'apple. pour tout ce qui est sp&#233;cifique a apple.

mais suis d'abord les autres conseils, apprends un peu le c et &#224; utiliser gcc a la main. et les ic&#244;nes & cie sont des &#233;l&#233;ments finaux &#224; prendre en compte quand ton programme est fonctionnel  

edit : pour le java tu as le site www.java.developpez.com, tu trouveras pas mal de cour pousr le java classique(mais pas sur le java-cocoa). toujours sur le m&#234;me site il y a des cours pour d'autres langages de programmation.

bon apprentissage.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Hey Zeusviper,
> Dans quel format doivent être les icones.
> Est-ce que c'est ".png"?


les ic&#244;nes sous Mac OS X sont au format .icns, c'ets un format qui contient l'ic&#244;ne dans diff&#233;rente taille, dans t'es appli d&#233;veloppeur, il y en a une qui s'appelle "Icon Composer", sert-en


----------



## Zeusviper (4 Août 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Merci Zeusviper.
> Je pense que je vais me mettre au java car c'est multi-plateforme et, dis moi si je me trompe, mais c'est un langage moins compliqué que le C ou le C++.



plus permissif oui, plus facile c'est relatif!
pour moi connaitre les base du C t'apportera une compréhension et une facilité de programmation future, meme si tu te contente de qq petits trucs bateaux (helloworld, matrices, qq pointeurs). 
Après le java est bien plus facile à appréhender mais il y aura des choses que tu ne comprendra pas ou des bugs que grace au C tu aurai évité.
toutefois, faire du java ne t'empechera pas non plus de faire du makefile et d'utiliser d'abord la ligne de commande!

ca va te paraitre bien enervant ces lignes de commande mais au final t'y sera largement gagnant!


pour les icones, ce qui est dit au dessus! et plus d'infos la : http://www.cocoricones.info/faq/


----------



## mpergand (4 Août 2006)

Franchement vous me faites rire avec vos les lignes de commandes et vos makefiles...

C'est comme si vous disiez que rien ne vaut MSDOS pour apprendre l'informatique  

Pour en revenir à Java, moi aussi j'ai eu du mal au début après 20 ans de C, 'tain y a pas de pointeurs, mais comment on fait sans pointeurs, rendez-moi mes pointeurs  

Et puis rapidement au devient accroc au café (java=café en amerloque)


----------



## mpergand (4 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> le C ca plante quand on fait n'importe quoi


Et quand tu d&#233;butes tu fais n'importe quoi donc tu plantes tout le temps.

Ceux aujourd'hui qui ne jurent que par le C sont les m&#234;me qui y a 10/15 ans ne juraient que par l'assembleur.

Tu te souviens de Dave Small le p&#232;re de l'&#233;mulateur Mac sur Atari. Pour lui le C c'&#233;tait une h&#233;r&#233;sie, l'assembleur y a que &#231;a de vrai ! Faut reconna&#238;tre qui touchait bien sa bille, mais c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me un gros geek !


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2006)

mpergand a dit:
			
		

> Franchement vous me faites rire avec vos les lignes de commandes et vos makefiles...
> 
> C'est comme si vous disiez que rien ne vaut MSDOS pour apprendre l'informatique


C'est surtout pour que les gens comprennent ce qu'il se passe quand dans XCode on appuie sur le bouton "Build" et qu'ils sachent lire les commandes envoyées par le compilateur et ainsi puissent corriger leurs erreurs.
Combien de gens utilisent XCode sans même savoir ce qu'est une librairie et comment on l'ajoute au linkage ?


----------



## olof (5 Août 2006)

En lisant ce fil, je me fait une r&#233;fl&#233;xion.

De prime abord, il est ind&#233;niable que de savoir comment fonctionne un ordinateur, le langage machine, la compilation par GCC dans tout ses d&#233;tails peut &#234;tre important.

Mais n'y a-t-il pas un moment o&#249; &#231;a devient plus possible de tout conna&#238;tre ? Le but d'un bon IDE ne serait-il pas de cacher toute cette complexit&#233; pour que le d&#233;veloppeur d&#233;butant ne doivent pas passer une ann&#233;e compl&#232;te &#224; apprendre toutes les bases avant de s'y mettre ?

On rejoint un peu les OS de type UNIX il y a un certain nombre d'ann&#233;es. Au d&#233;but, il n'y avait que la ligne de commande. M&#234;me avec l'apparition de X-Windows, la ligne de commande &#233;tait indispensable. Avec l'arriv&#233;e d'interfaces graphiques et d'outils au top, est-il toujours indispensable de savoir manier la ligne de commande ? Ca voudrait dire que tout Mac user ou tout Ubuntu user devrait savoir la manier...

Voil&#224;, c'est mon humble avis !!!


Bon week-end !


----------



## Tarul (5 Août 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ce fil, je me fait une réfléxion.
> 
> De prime abord, il est indéniable que de savoir comment fonctionne un ordinateur, le langage machine, la compilation par GCC dans tout ses détails peut être important.
> 
> ...



je penses que cela dépend de ce que l'on souhaite faire et avec quel outil.
pour le gcc en ligne de commande, cela permet apprès de comprendre les messages d'erreur qu'il renvoie à xcode.
la ligne de commande & cie sont important a mes yeux lorsque l'on souhaite faire des programmes touchant l'os a un certain niveau, ou exploitant certain service qu'il peuvent influer les performances.

après je ne crois qu'il soient absulument nécessaire de connaitre tout les détails lorsque l'on souhaite faire un convertisseur.

mais je penses que cela apporte encore aujourd'hui un gros plus d'en connaitre un minimum.


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2006)

mpergand a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu d&#233;butes tu fais n'importe quoi donc tu plantes tout le temps.
> 
> Ceux aujourd'hui qui ne jurent que par le C sont les m&#234;me qui y a 10/15 ans ne juraient que par l'assembleur.
> 
> Tu te souviens de Dave Small le p&#232;re de l'&#233;mulateur Mac sur Atari. Pour lui le C c'&#233;tait une h&#233;r&#233;sie, l'assembleur y a que &#231;a de vrai ! Faut reconna&#238;tre qui touchait bien sa bille, mais c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me un gros geek !


c'est execessif on peut apprendre rapidemment le C il y a de tres bons ouvrages, connaitre le c c'est savoir faire une jni par exemple , une extension pour python (meme si on est un python dev ecetera )

et je suis souvent amen&#233; &#224; faire des "ajustements" &#224; faire "des liens" entre des libs/frameworks proprietaires (appartenant aux clients )
et des languages de script tel que python ou php 

par  exemple l'API-PHP SMS de 9TELECOM  (pub for me)
module qui interface leur API CPP et php afin d'avoir un service en ligne ... ecetera
de m&#234;me en Java (JNI) pour plug sur un env client ...

je peux multiplier les exemples

la ligne de commande pour la compilation est une &#233;tape qui fait la diff&#233;rence entre le branleur et l'ing&#233;gnieur et ca n'a rien a avoir avec l'av&#232;nement de l'interface graphique


----------



## Tarul (5 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est execessif on peut apprendre rapidemment le C il y a de tres bons ouvrages, connaitre le c c'est savoir faire une jni par exemple , une extension pour python (meme si on est un python dev ecetera )
> 
> et je suis souvent amen&#233; &#224; faire des "ajustements" &#224; faire "des liens" entre des libs/frameworks proprietaires (appartenant aux clients )
> et des languages de script tel que python ou php
> ...


Pas mal du tout tes r&#233;alisations,tatouille. 

Perso j'en suis encore loin de ce niveau.

Je ne pense pas que vous en ayez parl&#233;, mais il est fortement conseill&#233; de bien connaitre l'anglais. En effet 99%  des meilleurs documentations sont en anglais (snif malheuresement pour moi, je suis encore trop mauvais pour comprendre certaines docs.) Il exite bien s&#251;r des traductions, mais elles sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement incompl&#232;te.

Bien s&#251;r on peut commencer la programmation sans trop connaitre l'anglais, gr&#226;ce des livres en fran&#231;ais, mais s'obstiner a utiliser de la doc en fran&#231;ais, c'est tr&#233;s vite se limiter. enfin ce n'est que mon  avis personnel.


----------



## ntx (5 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> l'ingégnieur


Bac +5        Bien


----------



## Franky Boy (2 Avril 2007)

Salut,
Je reviens sur ce fil pour vous montrer comment j'avance:

Depuis que je vous ai parlé, j'ai appris:

xHtml
CSS
PHP
SQL
C

Par contre, pour le C, je suis pas très avancé, j'ai hâte d'apprendre à utiliser la SDL, ou QT, ou Cocao, parce que je suis un peu tanné des consoles. 

J'aime tellement plus le C que les autres langages. xHTML/CSS : moche, c'est que de la mise en page.
PHP: limité au web, et en plus, trop simplifié(bon, c'est pratique pour apprendre), mais le C est plus amusant.

On comprend comment l'ordinateur fonctionne.


----------



## Zeusviper (2 Avril 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> J'aime tellement plus le C que les autres langages. xHTML/CSS : moche, c'est que de la mise en page.


oui enfin html n'a pas vraiment la prétention d'être considéré comme un langage de programmation.
mais faire du beau html/css c'est tout un art!



Franky Boy a dit:


> PHP: limité au web, et en plus, trop simplifié(bon, c'est pratique pour apprendre),


php n'est pas limité au web. il te permet d'agir sans pb sur le système de fichier et manipule les données objets avec plaisir par exemple.
De plus, certains projets visent à fournir une facon de construire une interface autre que html (cherche php gtk par ex)

trop simplifié? je vois pas en quoi..



Franky Boy a dit:


> mais le C est plus amusant.
> 
> On comprend comment l'ordinateur fonctionne.


oui le C est bas niveau! perso c'est ce qui me fait l'éviter le plus possible!  chacun ses gouts! 

Maintenant que tu as une bonne connaissance des bases, intéresse toi aux concepts objets! vive le java!   (et tu pourra meme avoir du bas niveau aussi!)


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Avril 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> Maintenant que tu as une bonne connaissance des bases, intéresse toi aux concepts objets! vive le java!   (et tu pourra meme avoir du bas niveau aussi!)



Oui, et bien, je vais bientôt apprendre le C++, qui est orienté objets. Peut-être le Java après.


----------



## Warflo (4 Avril 2007)

En tout cas si tu veux te faire plaisir, c'est python !
D&#233;j&#224; niveau syntaxe, rien &#224; voir avec le C ou le Java, c'est beaucoup plus claire.
Les bases sont tr&#232;s faciles &#224; apprendre, et il y a de la tr&#232;s bonne doc dessus.
C'est du tout objet, donc tu peux apprendre la POO facilement.
On peut faire la m&#234;me chose, mais avec 3 fois moins de code qu'un language genre cpp.
Et surtout, c'est que du plaisir &#224; coder... :love:


----------



## tatouille (4 Avril 2007)

c


Warflo a dit:


> En tout cas si tu veux te faire plaisir, c'est python !
> D&#233;j&#224; niveau syntaxe, rien &#224; voir avec le C ou le Java, c'est beaucoup plus claire.
> Les bases sont tr&#232;s faciles &#224; apprendre, et il y a de la tr&#232;s bonne doc dessus.
> C'est du tout objet, donc tu peux apprendre la POO facilement.
> ...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (7 Avril 2007)

mpergand a dit:


> Sérieusement je te conseille Java.
> Ton but c'est de t'amuser non ? Et Java est vraiment excellent pour apprendre à programmer. Dans Xcode tu crées un projet Coco-Java Application et c'est parti.



Pas d'accord. Le C est un langage très proche de la machine, très souple, qui permet de faire ENORMEMENT de choses, choses qu'il faut cependant faire avec rigueur. Le C peut être tout aussi multi-plateforme que le Java si on programme proprement en respectant les standarts. Il faudra juste recompiler les sources sur chaque système pour avoir un exécutable réutilisable.

L'avantage du C, langage exigeant et très puissant, c'est qu'une fois que tu maîtrise ce langage tu es capable d'en apprendre n'importe quel autre très vite et de l'utiliser correctement.

L'inverse est faux ! Une personne qui commence par le java, qui plus tard la volonté de faire du C, va se retrouver empêtrée dans des difficultés innatendues : allocation et désallocation mémoire (et oui, pas de garbage collector), POINTEURS (fondamental de comprendre cet aspect pour aussi comprendre comment fonctionne la mémoire de ton ordinateur, et la place de ton programme au sein de cette mémoire), et autres joyeusetés.

Comme le souligne Tatouille, il est important de comprendre le fonctionnement de ton ordinateur, c'est fondamental.

Par ailleurs, Internet, les tuto tout ça c'est bien pour dépanner, MAIS... pour VRAIMENT apprendre un langage, il n'y a rien de mieux qu'un bouquin, toujours beaucoup plus complet et sûr. (parce que sur le web on trouve aussi n'importe quoi)

Voilà, bon courage, et belle vie dans l'univers de la programmation !


----------



## g.lebourgeois (7 Avril 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> la ligne de commande pour la compilation est une étape qui fait la différence entre le branleur et l'ingégnieur et ca n'a rien a avoir avec l'avènement de l'interface graphique



D'ailleurs on écrit plutôt "ingénieur". La maîtrise du français, c'est ce qui fait la différence entre...

:-D

Bon, ok, ça tient du Troll là


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> D'ailleurs on écrit plutôt "ingénieur". La maîtrise du français, c'est ce qui fait la différence entre...
> 
> :-D
> 
> Bon, ok, ça tient du Troll là


Si j'ai bien compris au fur et &#224; mesure de ses posts, le fran&#231;ais n'est pas la langue maternelle de tatouille, mais je confond peut-&#234;tre avec un autre posteur 


Sinon je pense qu'effectivement le C est un bon premier langage vu que la syntaxe de la plupart des autres langages est inspir&#233; de celle du C, puis en plus il y a un tuto sympa par l&#224;


----------



## g.lebourgeois (8 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Sinon je pense qu'effectivement le C est un bon premier langage vu que la syntaxe de la plupart des autres langages est inspiré de celle du C



Il faut ne jamais avoir souffert de la programmation en Lisp pour dire un truc pareil ....


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Il faut ne jamais avoir souffert de la programmation en Lisp pour dire un truc pareil ....


"la plupart" c'est pas tous 

Sinon je n'ai effectivement jamais coder en lisp mais la j'ai pas sp&#233;cialement envie de m'y mettre


----------



## g.lebourgeois (8 Avril 2007)

...l&#224; tu t'es vraiment fait peur...
Y'a des trucs plus compr&#233;hensibles. Mais avec beaucoup plus de parenth&#232;ses... si t'as 10 minutes &#224; perdre :
Systeme Expert
:-D


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> ...l&#224; tu t'es vraiment fait peur...
> Y'a des trucs plus compr&#233;hensibles. Mais avec beaucoup plus de parenth&#232;ses... si t'as 10 minutes &#224; perdre :
> Systeme Expert
> :-D


Bon ben c'est clair et net je ne ferais jamais de Lisp :rateau: 


P.S. : sur ton site jette le menu en tableau et uncomment celui en liste, et rend le pareil au tableau avec CSS, &#231;a fera plus pro(pre).


----------



## g.lebourgeois (9 Avril 2007)

Tu entends quooi par plus propre ? visuellement ? ou d'un point de vue code only ?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Tu entends quooi par plus propre ? visuellement ? ou d'un point de vue code only ?


D'un point de vue code only :rateau:
Les tableaux c'est mal : http://www.cybercodeur.net/weblog/presentations/seybold/
Puis moins lourd &#224; charger.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2007)

Ahh le LISP... c'est un langage assez chiant à affiner vu les règles à mettre en place... mais une fois les règles sont en place... pfiouuu c'est très fun. 

Tiens si vous voulez vous amuser avec, il y a OpenMCL pour OS X.


----------



## g.lebourgeois (9 Avril 2007)

Les tableaux c'est mal, mais le mal, parfois, c'est n&#233;cessaire. C'est comme la guerre !

Ne me remerciez pas pour cette le&#231;on de philosophie


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Les tableaux c'est mal, mais le mal, parfois, c'est n&#233;cessaire. C'est comme la guerre !
> 
> Ne me remerciez pas pour cette le&#231;on de philosophie


Merci  

C'est n&#233;cessaire pour pr&#233;senter des donn&#233;es tabulaires (des r&#233;sultats par exemple, ou un calendrier ou...), mais c'est mal quand c'est pour la pr&#233;sentation : ton menu on peut arriver &#224; la m&#234;me chose sans le tableau


----------

